
Why aren’t Americans rising up like the people of Chile and Lebanon? - howard941
https://www.opendemocracy.net/en/oureconomy/why-arent-americans-rising-up-like-the-people-of-chile-and-lebanon/
======
chrismeller
Simple: most Americans simply have it too good. They’re not living with 5
roommates just to be able to afford a roof. They’re not eating rice or
potatoes for every meal. They’re not sitting in the sweltering heat or the
freezing cold. Their tap water is not killing them.

Americans complain a lot. There are absolutely failures in the system and
people who fall through the cracks, but the reality is that the middle class
is fat and happy for a reason.

~~~
glofish
In related news:

The Poorest 20% of Americans Are Richer on Average Than Most European Nations

[https://fee.org/articles/the-poorest-20-of-americans-are-
ric...](https://fee.org/articles/the-poorest-20-of-americans-are-ric..).

~~~
chrismeller
As an American who has lived in one of the poorest countries in the EU for
over two years now, this doesn’t surprise me at all, but it’s awesome to have
stats to back that up.

All of the things I listed are, I kid you not, things that are constantly
happening here, even to relatively middle class people. Sure your healthcare
is covered (assuming you can ever get in to see a doctor), but beyond that
you’ll work your ass off 12 hours a day and still live in what Americans would
call poverty.

~~~
TMWNN
>Sure your healthcare is covered (assuming you can ever get in to see a
doctor)

Wealthier countries, too. An amazingly high portion of Canadians don't have a
family doctor [https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/despite-more-doctors-many-
cana...](https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/despite-more-doctors-many-canadians-
don-t-have-a-family-physician-report-1.4611149) . In Atlantic Canada the
shortage is astounding [https://www.thetelegram.com/in-depth/doctor-
shortage/what-we...](https://www.thetelegram.com/in-depth/doctor-
shortage/what-we-learned-and-what-you-said-about-doctor-shortage-in-atlantic-
canada-286436/) . The problem affects rural areas more than cities, but I've
heard the same occurs in Vancouver too.

------
QuanticSausage
Excerpt from the article: "Why aren’t Americans rising up in peaceful protest
like our neighbors?". Well, because those protests aren't peaceful as you
think. At least in Chile, every shop, hotel and place where protesters
appeared has been destroyed.

~~~
glofish
There is no reason to rise up. You can just vote. And it works just fine.

And when your side loses, that's because democracy works.

Sometimes democracy means that idiots will win if there were more of them.
There is no cure for that.

~~~
matthewdgreen
Except recently it doesn't work that well.

[1] [https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/north-carolinas-
legisl...](https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/north-carolinas-legislature-
tried-strip-power-new-governor-will-states) [2] [https://www.mlive.com/public-
interest/2019/10/us-supreme-cou...](https://www.mlive.com/public-
interest/2019/10/us-supreme-court-overturns-michigan-gerrymandering-
ruling.html) [3] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/12/us/voting-rights-
minoriti...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/12/us/voting-rights-
minorities.html)

------
glofish
Simple answer: because life in the USA is incomparably better and fairer than
in Chile and Lebanon.

I find it ironic how a site that labels itself "free-thinking" and "open
democracy" is everything but. Instead, it is using clickbaity content and
exaggerated claims to promote their own interest and survival.

------
projektfu
It would have been a better article if the author had interviewed a few
Americans. You can’t derive this stuff from first principles. I was completely
surprised by the force and longevity of Hong Kong protests, based on my prior
intuition, for example.

------
lcall
I think it is because there are still sufficient numbers of people in the USA
who remember things like honesty, the importance of the rule of law, the
principles underlying the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution,
and realize that it is best to work within that framework. I hope it will
always be so, and suggest that we all pray for our leaders at this important
time.

The Book of Mormon tells of a king named Benjamin who gave his people a form
of self-rule, because he was old, and they knew historically that good kings
were good, but bad kings were bad. His sons didn't want to be king and he saw
that self-rule by the people was a better option long-term. But he gave the
people a warning that when the voice of the people would choose iniquity, the
judgments of God would come upon them:
[https://www.churchofjesuschrist.org/study/scriptures/bofm/mo...](https://www.churchofjesuschrist.org/study/scriptures/bofm/mosiah/29.25-27?lang=eng#24)

At my simple web site I have posted thoughts on Lincoln, who understood the
importance of principles:
[http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854581762.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854581762.html)

...and semi-related thoughts here:
[http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854581762.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854581762.html).

We will of course have varying notions disagree on some things (like medicare
for example), but I really, really hope we can agree on the importance of
honesty, rule of law (therefore obeying the law), working within the
constitutional framework when changes are needed, and encourage others in the
same. While we will of course have different views on policy, I think I should
be happy to work with anyone if we can agree on that much, in order to
preserve our precious constitutional system.

------
Simulacra
I was thinking about this yesterday as I was driving home from my local
cannabis dispensary. I thought what a wonderful relief it is to live in a free
country; where I have my own vehicle, where I have freedom of movement, can
get in the car and go eat anywhere anytime; how I live in a nice spacious
home, with all the creature comforts I could want; my neighborhood is safe
where crime is unheard of; life is good. sure we have lots of problems in
America, and a lot of people suffering, but the masses are kept pretty content
and that is largely why we don’t see mass uprisings.

------
digi59404
Simple. Because the authors take on the whole scenario is flawed and bias.

"Why aren't Americans rising up like the people of Chile and Lebanon?" Is a
flawed question because the authors viewpoint is wrong.

For example - The emphasis they place on the Occupy Movement is misplaced.
Such movements are minuscule compared to the remainder of the United States.

"They have the guns but we have the numbers." Yeah, But you know who has more
guns? The remainder of the US Population who thinks things while flawed, are
fine and will get better. The remainder of the US Population who wants nothing
to do with Socialism and Communism.

"Without the movement-building work of thousands of Americans, Bernie Sanders
would still be a little-known Senator from Vermon (And the entire end of the
article)" Which is actually testament that the system can and does work. How
many new Politicians like AOC have been elected since 2011? How many non-
career Politicians have upset career politicians since 2011. On BOTH sides.

People can point to the electoral college as a failure - But the fact is..
Congress is being represented by the people and campaigns are working. Much to
the dismay of those who wish to uphold the status-quo on both sides.

And that fact alone - Is why Americans aren't rising up. Because unlike Chile
and Lebanon, We don't have a central leader with all the power. We have a
Government with checks and balances that frankly, works a majority of the
time. Where-as Chile and Lebanon doesn't.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Don't forget the U.S. Constitution. Nor the millions of veterans who swore to
uphold it. Nor the 1.3 million active duty military personnel who are also
sworn to uphold it.

~~~
chrismeller
I’m not clear on what that has to do with this? I get the Constitution aspect,
but the military?

The Posse Comitatus and Insurrection Acts severely limit the use of US
military force domestically. Yes the US police forces have been militarized
and yes the governors of each state can call up the National Guard, and yes
both acts can be repealed by Congress, but I just feel like it’s shortsighted
to think that if this kind of scenario were to happen there wouldn’t be at
least a few states whose governors would be going along with it.

All of the ex-military folks I know are also the last people I would expect to
blindly be going along with the military just because that’s what was ordered,
they’ve served their time and now they make up their own minds.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Ex military personnel tend to hold the rights described by the Constitution a
bit dearer than others. It's not like they would jump on some revolution to
overthrow something they swore to uphold at one point in their life.

------
ptah
interesting. it seems like a two party system is as effective for an autocracy
as a one party one but with less brutality

------
yahwrong
There is no money in protesting. Until there is, America will be on the couch.

~~~
Doodood
They're working on it:

[https://youtu.be/uwvAgDCOdU4](https://youtu.be/uwvAgDCOdU4)

------
zozbot234
Who says that Americans aren't rising up? The Tea Party movement involved
plenty of informal protesting, and you can see the Trump presidency today as a
fairly direct outcome of that very protest movement, they do have many themes
and political talking-points in common. Even the controversy and divisiveness
we see around things like MAGA hats, etc. could be viewed as a kind of fairly
successful, grassroots-based "rising up" or "movement".

------
Zooper
Part logistics: if the US was the size of 1 or 2 states, it'd be simpler. Part
incentives: can't get paid and will get fired for any time off. Part terror:
the Police here are armed with live ammunition and if you are shot, you will
die, and the officer will continue policing.

If / when the powder-keg explodes, the media will scapegoat the protestors to
protect plutocratic interests by showing the destruction of plutocrat-owned
property, playing it off as the destruction of worker-class property; this
will divide the public into two superficially opposing, easily conquered,
groups, one that defaults to accepting any appeal to authority and law as just
(liberal), while the other is labeled radical or reactionary (left).
Plutocrats will further gaslight and inflame fascism on the impoverished
right, blaming the left for all their problems. This seems to be happening in
every nation touched by international, capitalist trade, in the same pattern.
Maybe we should solve this one before the world breaks.

